# Italian knife blocks & food



## Keith Neal (Nov 2, 2011)

The Italians have some interesting ideas about knife blocks. Not very practical, but kind of cool looking:













The food, however, was spectacular.

bolito misto:






Filet with aceto tradizionale:






A grand time was had.

Keith


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Nov 2, 2011)

You're making me hungry


----------

